# Jersey Cattle Chat



## JerseyCattleLover (Aug 1, 2016)

If you have jersey cattle, or are maybe thinking about getting them fell free to chat here!

Everyone is welcome!


----------



## freechicken (Aug 5, 2016)

We don't have a jersey yet but we hope to very soon! We are in the process of looking for a good family cow right now.


----------



## farmerjan (Jan 3, 2017)

Just saw this site;  have a purebred  young jersey  cow, 2 yearling jersey heifers, a 1/2 jersey 1/2 holstein older cow, her 3/4 jersey daughter, a guernsey and her 1/2 guernsey 1/2 jersey daughter.  Also a 1/2 guernsey 1/2 holstein 2nd calf cow on a commercial dairy  and her 3/4 guernsey 1/4 holstein 10 week old heifer calf.  Also have several 1/2 jersey 1/2 angus cows in our beef herd.  I use the dairy cows as nurse cows with plans for cow/herd shares for milk as soon as I retire as I just can't manage regular milking times now.  I did milk the jersey cow once a day and let her calf nurse her the rest of the time.  She had mastits as a heifer that was how I got her,  so only has 3 milking quarters.  But she has a good milking background so hope that her daughter will turn out to be decent.  Also raise several jersey steers yearly for beef as well as my son and I have a commercial beef operation and we both work full time off the farm jobs.


----------



## USpony (Feb 11, 2017)

I love Jerseys too.  Their personalities make them so nice to handle.  I can't wait to get mine in a few months!  I am so looking forward to that famous Jersey milk.  I will be crossing mine with a milky Dexter bull to produce smaller, hardy, dual purpose homestead cows.  I feel the steers will be more desirable for meat. 

If the Dexter/Jersey cross turns out to be a heifer that's even better.  I will cross her with a mini Jersey bull and have a 3/4 Jersey 1/4 Dexter.  I like the hybrid vigor genetic diversity brings to the table.  It is a long term project and I am starting slow.  I would be happy with a cull cow who only has 3 quarters of her udder left, if the price was right, nice temperment  and she was bred (or could be).  I think the kind of cattle I am aiming for would be called Belfairs (1/2 Jersey- 1/2 Dexter) and Belmonts (higher percentage of Jersey).

As I said I am going slowly so I can grow into my plan and change as I learn.  My only cattle experience so far has been helping my grandparents work their beef cattle when I was younger and recently raising a couple of Ayershire steers for beef.  My milking experience consists of milking the Nigerian dwarf goat I used to have.  It was enough to let me know I enjoy the milking process.  I definitely feel I'll soon be ready for the next step of getting my Jersey.


----------

